# Converted a Bachmann Big Hauler to Polar Express



## DoyleS (Nov 26, 2016)

I upgraded my old Version 2 Bachmann Big Haulers with the Version 5 Annie Chassis. Then decided to convert the Royale Blue set to a Polar Express train for the grandkids. I ordered Vinyl lettering and did a little painting. Here is the result.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice. And, nice kitchen. I see a thermador and a boos cutting board :thumbsup:

BTW, what is the lettering you bought?


----------



## DoyleS (Nov 26, 2016)

I bought the letters on Amazon Prime. 1/2 " Vinyl letters. A whole sheet for $4.18. Since the lettering on the Royale Blue was B&O and all in silver, I stuck with the silver letters. I used the low stick painters tape to set a straight line and then applied the letters individually. There was a logo on the passenger car that I had to work around so for the POLAR I started with the R and worked backwards. EXPRESS went E to S. With the Mail car I had to paint out the Logo and used a Navy Blue acrylic paint that matched almost perfectly. Here is a link to the letters. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011Q1XM7E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Great job.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice conversion. :appl:


----------

